

Why Internet Services Aren’t Achieving Ma Bell’s Reliability  - yarapavan
https://www.nytimes.com/2011/01/09/business/09digi.html?_r=1

======
wccrawford
They could, if that is what their customers demanded and paid for.

They don't, and they don't wish to pay for it... Mainly because they don't
need it.

Free market at work, people, nothing to see.

------
locopati
As a former AT&T customer, even AT&T doesn't achieve Ma Bell's reliability.

